# Josh on Judge Judy



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2021)

I think I just saw our own JOSH on Judge Judy just now.
Right name 
Right city
But I'm not sure


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I just saw our own JOSH on Judge Judy just now.
> Right name
> Right city
> But I'm not sure




Ok....but what was the case about?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah, tell us more.


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2021)

@Josh spill the beans, was it you?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 4, 2021)

I think I saw the synopsis



ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I just saw our own JOSH on Judge Judy just now.
> Right name
> Right city
> But I'm not sure



Did they say the name of the pet shop?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 4, 2021)

This is the synopsis —Operation Rescue Baby Tortoise!
A teenager and her boyfriend sue a pet shop owner for emotional distress after their newly-purchased tortoise dies of pneumonia.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is the synopsis —Operation Rescue Baby Tortoise!
> A teenager and her boyfriend sue a pet shop owner for emotional distress after their newly-purchased tortoise dies of pneumonia.


They didn't mention the name of the Pet Shop.
Neither will I. But when I googled his business mailing address, it was a pet shop.
He was the defendant and he won.
I can't believe y'all didn't see it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2021)

We've got us a movie star on the forum


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## TeamZissou (Mar 4, 2021)

Better Judge Judy than Jerry Springer!


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They didn't mention the name of the Pet Shop.
> Neither will I. But when I googled his business mailing address, it was a pet shop.
> He was the defendant and he won.
> I can't believe y'all didn't see it.


I watch her every day. Missed todays. I can't believe I missed the one day I would have loved to see. I like all the animal ones the best.


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Better Judge Judy than Jerry Springer!


For sure! But she is such a biotch and usually never gives the owed amount. She really stinks when it comes to giving landlords what they are truly owed. Yes, former landlord here.


----------



## ReiGuy (Mar 4, 2021)

wellington said:


> I watch her every day. Missed todays. I can't believe I missed the one day I would have loved to see. I like all the animal ones the best.


I watch every day too, she's awesome. And not sure if it's just a hulu-live thing or what not (I don't have cable,) but the new episodes come on at night. So I'll see it later ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2021)

Riann from UNDERGROUND REPTILES was on there a few years ago.
Judy stuck it to him pretty well.


----------



## ReiGuy (Mar 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Riann from UNDERGROUND REPTILES was on there a few years ago.
> Judy stuck it to him pretty well.



The rulings are final - this is Judge Judy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2021)

ReiGuy said:


> I watch every day too, she's awesome. And not sure if it's just a hulu-live thing or what not (I don't have cable,) but the new episodes come on at night. So I'll see it later ?


Did you watch it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2021)

Spoiler alert:
The Sulcata was housed in a 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## ReiGuy (Mar 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you watch it?



I did and beleive Judge Judy made the right decision and the plantiffs should look into their husbandry practices. I don't know them personally, and haven't spoken with Josh on this forum yet, but he and his wife both seem like very caring, nice people just from what I watched there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2021)

ReiGuy said:


> I did and beleive Judge Judy made the right decision and the plantiffs should look into their husbandry practices. I don't know them personally, and haven't spoken with Josh on this forum yet, but he and his wife both seem like very caring, nice people just from what I watched there.


Yes
Very professional


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey y'all! It was me! ?
We got sued by some customers that bought a sulcata but took FIVE WEEKS to tell us they had an issue with him. It was too late for the sulcata unfortunately. Judy found our case and asked us to be on. My wife was really the driving force in being on the show but it was super fun (and covid safe!)

Good eyes, @ZEROPILOT !!
If I can ever find the episode online I'll post it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 7, 2021)

Josh said:


> Hey y'all! It was me! ?
> We got sued by some customers that bought a sulcata but took FIVE WEEKS to tell us they had an issue with him. It was too late for the sulcata unfortunately. Judy found our case and asked us to be on. My wife was really the driving force in being on the show but it was super fun (and covid safe!)
> 
> Good eyes, @ZEROPILOT !!
> If I can ever find the episode online I'll post it


Yep
Post it on the WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE thread!
What a cool experience


----------



## Josh (Mar 8, 2021)

Got it down to about 75mb. Won't leave this up too long 


https://tortoiseforum.org/judgejudy.mov


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice seeing you, Josh!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 17, 2021)

Another tortoise episode on judge judy. A tortoise burrowed under a neighbors house damaging foundation lol


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Another tortoise episode on judge judy. A tortoise burrowed under a neighbors house damaging foundation lol


Coming on at 4 here in Chicago, cool.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

wellington said:


> Coming on at 4 here in Chicago, cool.


I probably missed this one by now. I think judge Judy has a secret love for tortoise cases. The first thing she said to the people trying to get money out of Josh was you have no case... before they hardly opened their mouth.


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I probably missed this one by now. I think judge Judy has a secret love for tortoise cases. The first thing she said to the people trying to get money out of Josh was you have no case... before they hardly opened their mouth.


It wasn't that good. Didn't even see the tort and the renters were scammers trying to get out of paying rent and fixing what they destroyed. They lost.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

wellington said:


> It wasn't that good. Didn't even see the tort and the renters were scammers trying to get out of paying rent and fixing what they destroyed. They lost.


See what I mean. Judge Judy won't let anybody blame a tort for anything and we both know the darling could have. I have a new respect for judge Judy and it started with Josh's case.?


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> See what I mean. Judge Judy won't let anybody blame a tort for anything and we both know the darling could have. I have a new respect for judge Judy and it started with Josh's case.?


Oh no, the tortoise and its owners lost and had to pay the 5000. They owed back rent and the damage the tort did. Over 3000.00 in damage repair by a handy man. So if the landlord had hired a company, it would have been much more.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

wellington said:


> Oh no, the tortoise and its owners lost and had to pay the 5000. They owed back rent and the damage the tort did. Over 3000.00 in damage repair by a handy man. So if the landlord had hired a company, it would have been much more.


Oh... well I guess you gotta make sure your pet is in a secure place so it can't dig through a wall or something of someone else's property. ? My Russian could so he's got an indoor and outdoor enclosure. Sorry to say they deserved it.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 17, 2021)

wellington said:


> Oh no, the tortoise and its owners lost and had to pay the 5000. They owed back rent and the damage the tort did. Over 3000.00 in damage repair by a handy man. So if the landlord had hired a company, it would have been much more.



The losers don't pay. The show pays the "judgement".


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

jaizei said:


> The losers don't pay. The show pays the "judgement".


Interesting since judge Judy picks some of her court cases.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 17, 2021)

jaizei said:


> The losers don't pay. The show pays the "judgement".


What kind of damage did the tort do? Was it a sulcata?


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2021)

jaizei said:


> The losers don't pay. The show pays the "judgement".


Yea I know.


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> What kind of damage did the tort do? Was it a sulcata?


They didnt show it that I seen and I don't remember them saying either. I am assuming it was a sulcata as it was a big opening. Started at what looked like a cement slab patio and went down under foundation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> What kind of damage did the tort do? Was it a sulcata?


We're talking about two different cases now.
This one is not Josh's case


----------

